
Ask HN: Is anyone using GraphQL in production with a small team? - codelitt
I know FB is using GraphQL in production, and I keep seeing it pop up more often; even with some references to it as &quot;the REST killer&quot; (which seems a bit hyperbolic). I&#x27;m more specifically interested to see if any smaller teams are using it and their results. I have an application with data relationships where it particularly seems to make sense.<p>From what I can see it&#x27;s very well explained from the clients side (which makes sense), however, less so on the backend. I&#x27;m curious as to where you&#x27;re finding best practices, performance implications, development time (vs REST), maturity, and do you enjoy using it? Any other benefits (besides the obvious) and any experiences with the Ruby implementation (graphql-ruby and libgraphqlparser gems) or Golang implementation would be appreciated as well.
======
breuvertje
The graphql-ruby is a gem. Also the community is super helpful.

We're transitioning our jbuilder powered JSON apis to a GraphQL endpoint. In
production some of our JSON endpoints are delegating requests our GraphQL
endpoint, this makes our transition easier since we can rely on existing tests
and do benchmarking. The most time so far we've spent on security. Because a
client can request everything we've to ensure we're not exposing private data
and have some default safety mechanisms so other team members feel safe to
work on GraphQL.

~~~
codelitt
Thanks for the reply. Just noticed this now. Would you say development time is
slower? Faster? About the same? How is performance benchmarking against your
old JSON apis?

------
dan_ahmadi
In case you haven't seen -- a lot of the companies listed on this page are
small teams: [http://graphql.org/users/](http://graphql.org/users/)

